
Unlocking Secrets of Sour Flavors with Something Found in Your Ears - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/03/science/sour-tastes-ears.html
======
kurthr
It's interesting to me that they don't mention Miraculin, which has long known
to cause sour things to taste sweet.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miraculin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miraculin)

edit: I didn't find any nice connection between Otopetrin and Miraculin in the
literature either... possibly because miraculin operates on the tongue's
sweetness detectors which then override the sour taste like sugar in lemonade.

~~~
Haitischmock
Would it be possible to make low-calorie soda by simply adding Miraculin to
carbonated/acidic water ?

~~~
kurthr
It takes 30sec to 1min for Miraculin to "bond" to your tongue, but generally
yes people do exactly this and you can find the book on Amazon. The advantage
is that the effect lasts an hour or two, but comes with the problem that it
costs $0.5-1.0 for each effect. You can find that in the same store.

